

Facebook growing seven times faster than LinkedIn - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/facebook-growing-seven-times-faster-than-linkedin

======
TrevorJ
Linked in is about smaller numbers of genuine business associates and
contacts. The site is setup in such a way as to make it difficult to simply
friend people whom you have no real connection with on a whim. Slower growth
would be expected given those factors.

